# Übersicht für IMG Style Angaben



## Kopfballstar (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Übersicht für alle Style angaben die für das IMG Tag möglich sind. Bei selfhtmkl werde ich irgendwie nicht konkret fündig.
Danke


----------



## Gumbo (21. Oktober 2005)

Generell sind fast alle CSS-Eigenschaften für Bildschrimmedien auf das img-Element anwendbar. Spontan fallen mir nur die overflow-Eigenschaft sowie die Eigenschaften für erzeugten Inhalt, automatische Nummerierung und Listen ein, die auf dieses Element nicht anwendbar sind.


----------



## BSA (21. Oktober 2005)

Meinst du das hier:

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/attribute.htm#img


----------



## Kopfballstar (21. Oktober 2005)

Hm, und wo find ich eine Übersicht für alle?


----------

